# Po Box Renewal - Docs required?



## thenewguyindubai (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello,

I already have a PO Box in Dubai, and just did the renewal online. After the payment I got an email to submit Pictures, Visa Copy in person to the Post office.
However, that was already done when I picked up my keys last year. (My Visa is still valid for more than one year from now)

Is that a generic email that's not applicable for the renewal, or do I really need to submit a pic and PP copy every time I renew the PO Box?

BR


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

thenewguyindubai said:


> Hello,
> 
> I already have a PO Box in Dubai, and just did the renewal online. After the payment I got an email to submit Pictures, Visa Copy in person to the Post office.
> However, that was already done when I picked up my keys last year. (My Visa is still valid for more than one year from now)
> ...


When I renewed a couple of weeks back in Abu Hail the lady just took my Emirates ID and processed it. There is a form but having filled my name she just took it off me without caring about the rest.

It seems to be a straightforward automated thing. As always your experience may vary but turning up with EID and payment was enough for me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Same for me in Abu Dhabi - just the renewal notice, Emirates ID and the cash!
Cheers
Steve


----------

